# Why is the dominant foot in the back?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHA dominant foot in the back WTF. My dominant foot is in the front, I'm goofy, I push a skateboard mongo, and I ride switch over 50% of the time. Find out what works for you nothing is right or wrong!


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Why is my face planting into the snow~~~!!!!!! WTFBBQPIGEONS


This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between posts. Please try again in 9 seconds


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

The goofy board just should never have been produced, that way everyone would have just 1 options and wouldn't have to worry about it. 

To answer the question, there is no rule where the dominant foot should be, some have it in the front, some in the back.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Whats a goofy board?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

^ it's a snowboard developed specifically for goofy foot riders. If you're goofy, you gotta pick one of these boards up...really helps to develop the skills quicker.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

DC5R said:


> ^ it's a snowboard developed specifically for goofy foot riders. If you're goofy, you gotta pick one of these boards up...really helps to develop the skills quicker.



Sounds like a product I should really invest in 

Maybe I'm weird, but my back foot does most of the work. Jus' Sayin.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

DC5R said:


> ^ it's a snowboard developed specifically for goofy foot riders. If you're goofy, you gotta pick one of these boards up...really helps to develop the skills quicker.


Yeah they're only $50 more that the retail price of a regular board. In fact, I happen to have exclusive access to goofy versions of every board made. Just send me $50 more than the list price for the board you want and your address, and I'll get it right out to you!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

alaric said:


> Maybe I'm weird, but my back foot does most of the work. Jus' Sayin.


That's a really bad habit. I won't say it's wrong but it's not ideal and will hold back your progression.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

dominant in the back because its stronger, im thinking its kinda like a rutter, but then again thats not a good habit is it, i lean back too much maybe, i dont lean paralell to the hill as much as i should

as i type i feel like ive forgotten how to ride all together


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

My dominant foot leads all the time


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

When I started riding 3 years ago I lead with the back foot as a rudder. About a year later I read to steer with your front foot, needless to say that made a big difference in my riding. It actually makes a difference. The only time I catch myself steering with my back foot is when I ride very steep terrain. But thats because Im still working on riding very steeps.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, so I thought about what Snow said, and my front foot does most of the work, with assistance from my rear foot (I actually stood up and fucked around haha ). I'm retarded, so therefore disregard my last post in this thread.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

its how ever your comfortable riding, does it matter?


----------



## Kuragari (May 26, 2009)

I never really thought of it before, but I guess my dominant (not that I try to let it dominate) is at the back. I feel that if I had to brake suddenly for any reason, I have more confidence and control throwing that foot forward across the slope either on the heel or toe edge to stop.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Rather depends on how you define "dominant". If you kick a ball, which leg is doing all the balancing? Your "weak", supposedly "non-dominant" leg. If someone pushes you, which foot do you put forward to stop yourself? Again, your "weak" leg. Knowing that, I'm pretty happy having my "weak" leg lead.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

It is based on the individual convenience, comfort level and the style of doing it. I have my dominant foot in the front. Its the way you balance your ride that matters. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

I have my dominate foot in the back because I have more strength to skate when I'm in the lines. Also, having my dominate foot in the back gives me strength to steer with. I use my non-dominate foot as a pivot in the front.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Really, it does not matter whether you prefer to have your dominant foot in the front or the back. What is important for good, efficient snowboarding is that you use the right technique to control your board. In all but a very few circumstances this means steering with the front foot. As you progress, try to use edging and the side cut to steer your board. Your goal in most of your riding is to skid the tail as little as possible. In order to do this, you will use a combination of twist and edge angle when making turns. When twisting your board to engage either the toe or heel edge, you should be using the front foot to create this twist. The back foot should always be in a support role except for emergency stops or spraying snow on your friends...
> 
> For shallow open ended turns like you would use on a narrow cat track, a cross over technique works very well. Here, you are gently rocking your upper body back and forth across your board to change your edge angle. In both cases, you are using the side cut to turn you, not skidding your tail around.
> 
> ...


Thanks Snowolf. I always appreciate your detailed and thoughtful posts. I should add that using the back foot to steer was one of the techniques I was taught when I was starting out. This isn't proper technique, but it helped me start linking turnings. But in my most recent lessons I was told to use the proper techniques Snowolf outlined. All the things you said the int above post are correct, especially the chattering on the steeps. I found your video tutorials on dynamic carving, cross over and cross under very help and reiterated proper techniques. However, I am still practicing those techniques on steeper trails (blue and blacks). I think I hesitate because of the steepness and hesitate which in turn doesn't allow me to gain speed, so my carving isn't as smooth or fluid. Do you have any suggestions or advice? Also, what advice do you have on tight turns? And are cat tracks the same as groomed trails? Ultimately, I hope to do some eurocarving!

I also agree with you that bleeding speed using the skidded turn is a good way to slow down. One of my instructors mentioned a technique called "hockey stop" (like in hockey). I don't know if it is a proper AASI technique or if it was his own thing. I found it took a lot of strength and energy and that it didn't completely stop me. I don't know if I was doing it wrong or what.

Once again, thanks Snowolf. You are an invaluable resource.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

DC5R said:


> ^ it's a snowboard developed specifically for goofy foot riders. If you're goofy, you gotta pick one of these boards up...really helps to develop the skills quicker.


sounds gay


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

anon.knee.mass said:


> I think I hesitate because of the steepness and hesitate which in turn doesn't allow me to gain speed, so my carving isn't as smooth or fluid. Do you have any suggestions or advice?


It's a natural reaction. A tip that really helped me, which I have mentioned a few times, was: look further down the slope. 25-50 meters or so ahead. If you look at the snow in front of your board you're going to see rapid acceleration, you'll start to lean back and you'll think "the turn isn't happening and I'm already going faster than I want to be". Look further ahead and the speed/acceleration becomes much more manageable.

There is also a technique to tackling sleeper inclines. You want to get to the fall line as quickly as possible in order to quickly engage the turn. To do this, you can unweight the board a little to bring it around.


----------

